# NEED HELP - Gheenoe Transom



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

Good Evening Folks,

I need help with replacing or repairing my Gheenoe Transom. I have never owned a boat, or done any type of work on a boat or with fiberglass. However, I did get a great buy in this setup and I would really love to have it on the water by next spring. I just need HELP!!!

As you can see from the photos (see link below) the transom needs some work. PLEASE HELP!!! I live in NW Georgia, so if anyone knows who can help or can help me help myself - the info would be greatly appreciated.

Photo link: http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee479/dadsbuckshot/

Thanks in advance for all help and replys.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Transom repairs to gheenoes are a common event around here.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1305224870


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome sir I have one to do ...LOL


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

> Welcome to the forum.
> Transom repairs to gheenoes are a common event around here.
> 
> previous post:
> ...



Brett,

Thank you for the info. I am just wondering though if the back wall needs to be replaced as well or if I could just get away with replacing the inner transom and wood... Don't know if this is a 1/2 project or a whole project...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Leave the exterior skin.
Rebuild on the inside, best results with least work.


----------



## blairg (Aug 17, 2011)

Go to www.riverhawkboats.com
They are located in Winder Georgia that is north east of Atlanta and the owner Bob Im sure will repair that transom for you for a great price or give you advice ;D


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

> Go to www.riverhawkboats.com
> They are located in Winder Georgia that is north east of Atlanta and the owner Bob Im sure will repair that transom for you for a great price or give you advice ;D


Thank you for the help!! I have a friend that lives just south of Winder - I might have him ride up there with the pics and see what they say. :-/


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

> Leave the exterior skin.
> Rebuild on the inside, best results with least work.



Brett - if you will look at picture # 6 in the below link you can see that some of the fiberglass is cracking on the backside of the transom - zoom in on the pic. How would you go about fixing it due to these cracks on both sides?

Pics: http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee479/dadsbuckshot/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

This one? Looks like stress fractures caused by the disintegration of the wood.
That's a cosmetic fix to be done after the transom interior rebuild.


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

> This one? Looks like stress fractures caused by the disintegration of the wood.
> That's a cosmetic fix to be done after the transom interior rebuild.



YES - that is it.... I just want to fix this right the 1st time without having to redo the project 2-3 times. Thank you for all the input and help.


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

DO NOT CUT OUT THE CORNERS OF THE TRANSOM.


----------



## chuckm310 (Aug 5, 2012)

leave the corners to attach your new transom to. Glass the corners outside and inside, then just sand and refinish.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > Leave the exterior skin.
> > Rebuild on the inside, best results with least work.
> 
> 
> ...



that cracking - it is caused by the core of the transom being bad - the glass in those areas,it's fractured from flexing.
it's best to grind those areas out,rebuild them with matting,fair it back into shape...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > This one? Looks like stress fractures caused by the disintegration of the wood.
> > That's a cosmetic fix to be done after the transom interior rebuild.
> 
> 
> ...



if you're smart,and you don't want to redo this 2-3 times:
you're gonna use a composite product like penske board,as a core for that transom - penske is a composite,very dense composite product,absorbs no water and it won't rot - it's a forever product...


----------

